# Bunniess Love nose rubs? Does yours?



## nicolevins (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

During the past couple of weeks, lurking around the website I noticed alot of people saying stuff like "give bunny a nose rub for me!"

I never knew rabbits liked them since they cant see directly infront of them

Yesterday, I was rubbing my bunny Oreo






..whom I am still bonding with, I noticed she loved nose rubs!! She would chase my hand if I stopped rubbing her!Jenni my agouti doesnt really like nose rubs but she likes them sometimes 

Does YOUR rabbit like nose rubs?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Snowball demands nose rubs! It's her favorite thing. When I start rubbing her nose, she arches her neck and sticks her nose up in the air with her eyes closed. Bunny heaven!!


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, very much, though he really prefers being kissed on the nose. He'll lay there forever if you kiss him on the nose.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 21, 2010)

Oreo does that too Patti!

Thats really cute elrohwen


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes! Shino will bound towards you in hopes for a nose rub. He'll nudge your hand if you're motionless for to long! and when he's done, he gives plenty of bummy kisses in return.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's cute until you have bunny fur stuck to the chapstick on your lips  I would prefer pets, but he's picky and prefers kisses.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> Yeah, it's cute until you have bunny fur stuck to the chapstick on your lips  I would prefer pets, but he's picky and prefers kisses.


You know that's one of the things that you love about him! What's chapstick without a few hairs?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 21, 2010)

Ray, my REW buck, LOVES noserubs!! He will sit there for a long time and just let you pet his nose, and then if you stop, he looks around, lol. 

Magic likes his head, between his ears pet, not really his nose. 

I don't know if anyother bun likes their noses rubbed... I think Lily does.. Savvy definitely not lol. She would rip your hand off first! Taj is still a little timid, so doesn't like to be pet much... 

Sage and Chancey, ehh I don't know about them. I don't think they do.. They like to be left alone. lol. 

Emily


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 21, 2010)

Scone just zones right out when I rub his nose.

In fact, I can say with some authority that the general run of mini-rexes, at least, love to have their noses rubbed. For the last few years I've spent hours at the State Fair watching the mini-rex judging. I've gotten into the habit of helping keep the rabbits settled down in their little wooden cubbies, waiting for the judge. 

I've yet to find a single mini-rex of the hundreds I've petted who didn't settle right down when their nose was stroked. This past year there was one who was screaming like mad when she was brought to the table - she was very young and very scared. I've never seen a little bunny scream like that, and hope never to do so again. Even she quieted right down when I started petting her nose.

The same seems to be true of at least some lops - this little guy would push his nose through the bars every time I walked by, demanding nose pets:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike, that's a very cute lop! Who knew that much nose could fit through the fence?

My Kirby loves nose rubs too. He sits down and flattens out for rubs. Sometimes when I'm done but he's not, he walks over and slides his nose under my palm, as if to say "pwease?"


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 21, 2010)

Flame....doesn't really like having his actual nose touched, on any part of it. He kinda jumps in a spazzy way and seems very unhappy about it, so I don't do it. Though he does enjoy having his forehead touched very much  From his forehead to up between his ears is his favourite.


----------



## BB (Jan 22, 2010)

My rabbits love nose rubs!!
Every time we come, they'll squeeze their noses through the bars, just like MikeScone's Scone MacBunny!
They're just so cute!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 22, 2010)

Diana - Oreo was like that! She got used to handling, so now she doesnt thankfully  Well she does it sometimes but thats if you tickle her whiskers!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Snowball demands nose rubs! It's her favorite thing. When I start rubbing her nose, she arches her neck and sticks her nose up in the air with her eyes closed. Bunny heaven!!


Frida (our terrorizing bunny--can't hold her near your neck or she'll bite it, throws fits and charges your hands if they go into her space) is the same way! It's so sweet to see a bunny that's normally full of attitude want people attention.

All of my guys love nose rubs. I remember when I first got Tony in college, he was the biggest pet I'd ever owned, so I didn't really know how to take care of pets, etc. My friends would say I petted him (and all other big animals I came across) "like a child"--you know, awkwardly. I had a hard time bonding with Tony, but one night I had my friends in my room and one of them started petting him on the nose and he just melted for her! She could even pet him from nose to tail, although he had just met her and was still pretty unsure about people to begin with! I soon learned that was the way to his heart, and now he's my heart bunny. He'll melt into a puddle for nose rubs.

My lop Muffin prefers head scratches, and rubbing around the bases of her ears. I think it has something to do with her being a lop and having more difficulty cleaning her ears than an up-eared bunny. She does like nose pets too, just not as much as scratches on the crown of her head.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Jan 22, 2010)

My Tupper loves all of it, nose rubs, head rubs, ear rubs...you name it! I often lay on the floor with him and start with nose rub, then head rubs, then ear rubs, then move on to whole body massage. He completely melts!  And if I don't do it long enough, he will nudge his head into my hand again. 
He's such a spoiled turd, but I wuvs he. :inlove:


----------



## Bentley (Jan 22, 2010)

bentley loves nose rubs! hehe, i give her some every day


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 25, 2010)

AWWW! Your little stories all sound really cute  

Dont you just love rabbits?!


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jezzabelle is the same, she absolutely goes nuts for nose rubs. She will sit and stay in the same nose rub position until I stop, then give me a kiss (which for her is a lick to my jeans) and then demand some more :inlove: She also loves it when I give her ear rubs, and scratchher along her jawline. Bunnies are just awesome


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's proof Scone loves nose rubs, when Dad does it _just right_...
Start with a nice nose rubâ¦





â¦then move up the foreheadâ¦





â¦and finish up with a nice rub on the back of the jaw.





âThanks, Dad!â


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Missy Pumpkin LOVES her nosey-rubs. She just flattens right out and lolls in the attention. When we stop, she's usually very offended.

Whiskers is much less fond of being handled, and DOES NOT like to have any noserubs at all! Very occasionally, he'll allow us to hold him and give him some pets, and, when he does, I just melt.

Btw, Scone is lovely....total cuteness overload!:inlove:


----------

